# Aquadive BS300 on blue Isofrane



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

The Aquadive BS300 on blue Isofrane - I love it  |>


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

The dark blue looks very nice Dirk.....I like it :-!

Enjoy that Bad Boy, it's an awesome diver. I love my BS300. IMO it's one of then finest divers ever made :-!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Not to bad...then again any Isofrane looks good on the 300...


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*nicccccccccccce match*


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanx for that pics! Just few days ago I was thinking how it looks on blue ISO... 
You have convinced me to buy one too! 

Black is classic but most boring ) but it is always the point I can return... so my black is resting in my shelf for the (quiet) future...
Orange is now on my BS300 and on my wrist just now  My favorite
Blue is new challenge... it will be my first blue strap... and will make BS300 different looking 

BS300 doesnt need strap variation actually... it is most beautifull watch alone


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

The watch definitely makes that strap pop or is the other way around. Regardless, both look great!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

What a striking combo.. I'm in awe.


----------



## Lew (Aug 20, 2010)

looks great and big, what is the size of the watch?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Lew, look on the Aquadive web for infos.

Batshyscaphe 300 is 47mm diameter, but the bezel is 45mm and top of the bezer is just 43mm only, so it looks smaller. 
And lug to lug is also not too much, so it is so comfortable on the wrist! Caseback is large diameter too, so it fits great on the top of the wrist...

Anyway it is heavy and tall watch - but exactly what I like.

Amazing watch, far the best from all watches I know... and I know many watches 

ps: now I have black ISO back on the bs300 again


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

gorgeous combo


----------

